

Show HN: Studenture - Education Search Engine - Brajeshwar
http://www.studenture.com/

======
skrish
Nice to see fellow Chennaite launch something on HN. Congratulations on
launching.

The results specific to universities or colleges are nicely formatted.

It would help if you have an example typewritten in the box to help get me
started. I was initially looking at a blank screen not sure what I need to
search for, considering that I wasn't exactly looking & was seeing it through
Show HN.

What is the intent of the site? I mean who is your target customer and how
would they find studenture in the first place?

~~~
studenture
Hi Krish . thanks . you can search the same way how you search in google.
Mostly degree courses & institutions to start with. eg , list of universities
in India, mba in finance , BS in criminal justice , top 10 .... You can narrow
them down by region etc - by default it will list the country of your IP as
preference. if possible kindly leave your email id in the feedback form , so i
can get in touch with you as we progress.

------
siddharta
This is pretty cool. One thing that had me confused was the legend at the
bottom of the search result, eg: US - U. The colour of the circle is different
for each one. Is it random, or does the colour signify something?

And like Krish mentioned, it would be good to have the examples you mentioned
in your reply shown in light gray as a hint text in the search box. It can
clear when the user clicks on the box or starts typing.

~~~
studenture
Hi Siddhartha , thanks for your feedback ... the first legend is the country
code , second one is the institution type ... colors are randomized for now ..
ur suggestion on the placeholder in search box is taken and will surely
implement. thanks .. Kindle fill in the survey too.. good day to u ..

------
PaperclipTaken
Maybe I have missed something, but other than being a 'search engine,' I'm not
really told your site is supposed to be used. Is it good for finding courses?
Is it good for finding explanations on a specific topic such as Random
Forests?

It looks like a great tool but I don't really know what I'm supposed to be
searching for.

~~~
studenture
Hi there ... thanks . you can search the same way how you search in google.
Mostly degree courses & institutions to start with. eg , list of universities
in USA, mba in finance , BS in criminal justice , top 10 .... You can narrow
them down by region etc - by default it will list the country of your IP as
preference. if possible kindly leave your email id in the feedback form , so i
can get in touch with you as we progress.

------
FPSDavid
I'm not sure what exactly to do with this site. Maybe there should be an
explanation on the main page? Do I search schools? Classes? Degrees? What's
the point?

~~~
studenture
Hi David .. we are education search engine .. you could search the way you do
in google .. yes , you can search for degree programs and universities for now
.. we are cooking a lot of stuffs behinds studenture to make it more
informative.. Kindly leave your feedback & ur email id in the feedback form
(in home page) to keep you posted as we deliver new features .

